# Refused an ESTA



## Bionic909 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, i was refused an ESTA two years ago, i had clicked yes for previous drug offences. Does anybody know if i apply this year and click no to the same question (lie) if it will be refused? Do they keep records of previous applications?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes they do. It will probably be refused.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you read the established ESTA threads?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

Info here:


> *What should I do if I am not approved for travel through ESTA?*
> 
> If an ESTA application is denied and you wish to continue with the trip, you will be required to apply for a nonimmigrant visa at a U.S. Embassy or Consulate. Please visit the Department of State Web site for further assistance on visa applications.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

And more here: 


> Travellers applying for admission to the United States with an ESTA, who are determined to be inadmissible to the United States, will be denied admission to United States territory and returned to their country of origin, or a third country from which the traveller holds a round-trip ticket, aboard the carrier on which the traveller arrived in the United States. What should I do if my ESTA application is not approved? If you receive a ‘Travel Not Authorised’ response to your ESTA application but still wish to travel to the United States, you must request a visa from the United States Embassy in the UK. This response only prohibits you from travelling to the United States under the Visa Waiver Programme and does not determine your eligibility for a visa. If your ESTA application is denied and you wish to proceed with your travel plans, you must request a non-immigrant visa at the United States Embassy in London or the United States Consulate in Edinburgh or Belfast. You will find additional information on the visa request process online at the Bureau of Consular Affairs. - See more at: http://www.application-esta.co.uk/e.../ESTA-application-denied#sthash.DlsZbkHp.dpuf


----------

